# Any Polish people on this forum?



## Rollin (28 August 2015)

A Shagya stallion from Czech Repulic is missing having unseated his rider.  It is thought he has been stolen and shipped to Poland.  Thread on Shagya Arab News.  Please help if you can.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/105834201934/10153078267076935/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## Alec Swan (28 August 2015)

I've looked at the page,  as you suggest,  and wonder that following all the 'burning',  how the poor little sod didn't catch fire.  A Breed Brand is one thing,  but I wonder why they disfigure their animals,  and to such an extent.  Do they not bother with microchips?

Alec.


----------



## Rollin (28 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I've looked at the page,  as you suggest,  and wonder that following all the 'burning',  how the poor little sod didn't catch fire.  A Breed Brand is one thing,  but I wonder why they disfigure their animals,  and to such an extent.  Do they not bother with microchips?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Both my Shagya mares purchased from the Hungarian National Stud at Babolna, were branded, both sides under the saddle.  One brand is the stud book registration the other the sire line.  My German bred Highland Pony is also branded.

I don't approve of branding and now all horses in the EU community have to be chipped.  As you know there are plenty of coloured horses in the UK who are not chipped or passported.  Another campaign to stop branding within the EU?

I will say that when we competed in endurance last year our horse m/chips were always read.  Doesn't happen in SJ and I wonder how many times in the UK your vet checks the horse has a chip before giving treatment and how many shows even 'spot check' chips?  

The FFE conduct random checks of passports at competitions.  At each event a list of horses is published and the passports held by the judges.  They check horse has been registered on the NED, vaccinations are up to date, m/chips of course.


----------



## Clannad48 (31 August 2015)

Sadly the facebook page now says that the horse has been found dead, after falling into a drainage channel and breaking its legs and neck. Such a sad ending, but hopefully quick and relatively painless.


----------

